# cooking ingredients alicante



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone know any good shops for getting proper curry sauces in Alicante, the Spanish ones are very small one variety and expensive, or the ones we have are. also does any one know of a Chinese cooking ingredients shop in Alicante need to get some proper stuff to put in my wok


----------



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

yes, go to the chinese sector in alicante, there are some brilliant chinese food shops, much cheaper than anywhere english/spanish that just stock a few sauces and much better, you can get chinese/indian/any ethnic foods there


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sheilaw,

Do they have Thai food products too? I've had a look around Denia / Pedregeur area where we have an apartment but have not had any luck. Long way to drive Alicante for a few specialised products but as needs must I suppose.

Thanks.


----------



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

hi decgraham
yes they do, i get my fish sauce there, haven't managed to source dried shrimps yet but i think it's because they didn't have any that day. there are about 3 small shops and 1 that i use that has a very good selection, also fresh ingredients (ginger/corriander etc, it's an eastern cook's paradise, you can even get different kinds of soy and in big bottles too, not the silly little ones they sell in the likes of carrefour. if you dont know where it is, it's up the port end where all the banks are, just walk up the little streets at right angles to bbva where all the importers of cheap clothes are. also they dont close for lunch!!!! open 6 days except fiestas. its well worth saving all your purchases and going twice a year and hav ing a spendup. let us know if you go and how you get on.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Sheilaw,

Thanks for that, next time we are at our apartment we'll nip into Alicante and see if we can find the place.


----------



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

hi there

if you still interested in cooking ingredients there is now a very good shop in the tourist area of benidorm, will be much closer for you and has all the good stuff!!!!

it's in one of the streets that run at right angles to the beach
give it a look when you next over


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info when we are next in Spain we will pay Benidorm a visit and see if we can find the shop.


----------

